# Nif for spouse



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi, I am coming over next week to look for accomodation, open bank account etc. When I go for my nif, am I allowed to also collect one for my wife (who won't be with me), or does she have to do it in person when she arrives?
Many thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

It's possible for professional representatives to obtain someone else's NIF, so it's got to be worth a try. You would need the corresponding documentation for her to prove her address etc.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

She won't need it before she's here anyway & it's a doddle to get anyway so don't worry about it


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

our solicitor got both our NiF's and we are still in Scotland, we did open joint bank account at Santander during one of our visits before that, not sure if that made any difference


----------

